# Wie erstelle ich folgenden Effekt ...



## samsh (1. August 2006)

auf http://www.motown.com/ sieht man hinter dem logo diesen wundeschönen effekt der wahrscheinlich mit photoshop gebaut worden ist.
hat hier vieleicht jemand eine ahnung wie man sowas macht?

im voraus schonmal danke an eure Antworten.

Sam.


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2006)

Ich glaube da steckt nicht so viel Arbeit dahinter. Ich denke das der Effekt (das Gasförmige) von irgend einem Programm erstellt wurde. Folgender Bildschirmschoner generiert ähnliche Effekte (und ist open source). Davon kann man dann einen Screenshot erstellen.
http://www.reallyslick.com/
Oder auch sehr schön (UND kostenlos) mit:
http://www.btinternet.com/~ndesprez/
Mandelbrot und Julia grüßen!

Das Ergebnis wurde etwas nachbearbeitet, evtl. mehrere Bilder übereinandergelagert und mit der karo-struktur versehen.


----------



## samsh (1. August 2006)

wow, danke Neurodeamon! das gingja schnell!

meinst du oder ihr *G* dass das mit so einem programm wie Chaoscope gemacht wurde?
also ich werde das mal ausprobieren aber vieleicht gibt es ja noch eine "elegantere" lösung?!


----------



## versuch13 (1. August 2006)

Da steckt mit Sicherheit Photoshop hinter. Hier ein Tutorial was dem schon sehr nahe kommt, die Technik ist ähnlich.

http://www.frozenemotion.com/images/tutorials/twirlsandlight/


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2006)

Natürlich gibt es wie bei fast jeder Arbeit mit Photoshop mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Gute Ergebnisse erzielt man auch mit folgendem:

Neues Bild erstellen, schwarzer Hintergrund
Filter: Blendenflecke
Filter: Verflüssigen - Mit der Maus das gewünschte Aussehen formen
STRG-U: Etwas an den Farben spielen

Wenn gewünscht Vorgang wiederholen und Ebenen mit den Ebenen-Überblend-Effekten zusammenfügen (z. B. Linear aufhellen).

Filter wie Strudel, Polarkoordinaten, Radial-/Strahlenförmig Weichzeichnen, etc. lassen sich gut anwenden.


----------



## samsh (1. August 2006)

ich hab hier was entdeckt: http://www.philipp-spoeth.de/photoshop/sinedots.php


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2006)

> ich hab hier was entdeckt


Öhm, okay. Aber das sieht nicht so ganz aus wie das gewünschte Ergebnis. Und genau solche tollen Dinge (mit viel mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten) kann Chaoscope produzieren!
Nur in Farbe UND bunt!


----------



## Terrabug (2. August 2006)

http://www.biorust.com/tutorials/detail/201/en/
Einfach nen bisschen anpassen und du solltest den gewünschten Effekt kriegen


----------

